

Gartner: DBAs Aren’t Part of the NoSQL Conversation - iamondemand
http://www.scalebase.com/gartner-dbas-arent-part-of-the-nosql-conversation/

======
iamondemand
Good point - seems that Devops are the next gen DBAs

~~~
jeremysmyth
...although with none of the grounding in _why_ ACID and data integrity are
good things.

You need to know the rules to break them safely and effectively.

